

Show HN: Send Screen – draw on screenshot or photo and share it via Dropbox - oboroten
https://sendscreen.iosapps.space

======
BorisMelnik
big points for this, I was actually going to make this app but never found the
time. there is a huge need for this (yes I know there are others) but for
someone to do it eloquently is definitely in need.

